# Lots of Jeff's Rub & Sauce



## cmayna (Jul 5, 2014)

Was getting a little low with the sauce, so yesterday I made a nice batch of it, partially filling 2 recycled catsup containers.  Note that I partially fill them so the sauce will mix well when I shake the bottle.  What?  I'm running out of Jeff's rub as well?  Better make some so I don't run out of it during dinner's prep.







Decided to try 5oclocksomewher's  Chicken Thighs w/Jeff's run and Sauce receipe.  The trick for me was to smoke the chicken  at the same time I'm doing some of Flash's Onions.  I coated all with the rub, then towards the end, brushed the sauce on half of the pieces.  5oclocksomewher's original post: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165388/chicken-thighs-w-jeffs-rub-sauce






Here's my first onion attempt using some of Flash's ideas. Sweet onions cut in half, slightly cored, topped with butter, bullion, garlic.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Smoked the onions for 3.5 hours at around 250*.  Introduced the Chicken pieces to the smoker about 2 hours into the program so both can come out together.  Yes, I raised the temp to an average of 275*






Finished product.  Couple thoughts:

Onions:  I mistakenly used some beef bullion powder.  Should have used chicken bullion and far less than what I used for I thought the centers of the onions were too salty.   Also they were just a tad under cooked, but we easily consumed the lot.

Chicken:  Overcooked with an IT that reached 190* but still digestible. Probably because I had the chicken on the grills instead of being in a pan like how 5oclocksomewher did it. My favorite was the pieces that were smothered with the sauce.






Thanks to both 5oclocksomewher and Flash for posting recipes, pics, etc.  Thanks to Jeff for offering such wonderful rub and sauce recipes.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2014)

Im glad that you adverted a crisis and made more sauce and rub. 


Food looks great. I really love the onions.


----------

